

Mosebro: mobile semantic browser for Android - nimbix
http://lexandera.com/mosembro/

======
nimbix
You're right, those files would be useful.

But the point of the examples is that all sorts of actions can be attached to
semantically marked up data. Those actions could just as easily export data to
a vcal file, or do something less obvious, like list people you know who live
near that location, or list people who are also planning to attend an event,
etc.

I guess the demo does need quite a bit of work. Things should be more clear
when multiple (as well as user-installable) smartlinks/actions will be
supported on each semantically marked up item.

------
jamess
Hey, I've got a crazy idea. Instead of a completely unsupported, fantasy
standard "smart link" you could instead offer a link to a vcal file, or vcard
file, or a location XML file. Then every damn computer and mobile device in
the world would be able to do something useful with the data, right now not in
some magical fantasy future.

